# coralife fixture blinking



## jewelsf (Jun 16, 2007)

I have a coralife aqualight, a dual bulb T5 HO. It is not more than a few years old at the most. A few weeks ago, shortly after replacing one bulb, I noticed that it was not lighting at all. An inspection revealed the appearance that one of the bulbs had gone bad, as the clear plastic shield was slightly bubbled from melting under the end of one of the bulbs. I decided it was probably due to a bad bulb and purchased two new bulbs. Now the new bulbs will light, but after being on for about 2 minutes they will start blinking. The blinking is slow and regular - on for 2 seconds, off for 2 seconds. It is constant. I am not at all mechanically inclined and I don't even know where to begin with this one. Does anyone have any idea what might be wrong and whether it is fixable? Or should I just bite the bullet and buy a new fixture? 

Jewels


----------



## RES71 (May 19, 2013)

I have 3 of these fixtures.

I have found all my issues to be tied to my bulbs. It is easy to purchase bulbs that seem right, but wont work.

Check to make sure you have actual honest to goodness T5 HO bulbs in it. I have twice gotten the wrong bulbs for mine, it is super easy mistake to make.

From what I understand of electronics, I think the 2sec on 2sec off is a trouble code for the fixture.

If you have a friendly petstore near you, you could take the whole fixture in, and ask if they would try working T5 HO bulbs in at at the shop, and if that is the issue, you can just leave them in and buy them.

That is what I would try, avoid replacing the fixture if you can, they are not inexpensive.

Good luck!


----------



## jewelsf (Jun 16, 2007)

Unfortunately the difficulty I am having is that I can't find any local stores that carry the 48 inch 6700k t5 ho bulbs. I know for certain that the bulbs that are in are the correct ones. I even double checked them; they are both brand new bulbs, I just ordered them and had them shipped to me because I couldn't find any locally. The shipping was very expensive  I live in a highly populated city metro area and even been to stores that specialize in aquariums and aquarium equipment. I guess not many folks are doing freshwater tanks this big? Oh this is so frustrating!

J


----------



## ngrubich (Nov 29, 2011)

Are the bulbs fully seated (pushed in and rotated until they pop into place)? Mine would blink if I didn't insert them fully. If they are, then I could see the endcaps (where the bulbs slide in) being bad after the previous set burned.


----------



## jewelsf (Jun 16, 2007)

Well don't I feel silly. I re-seated the bulbs and so far so good, it has been on without blinking for about 5 minutes. I was certain I had seated them correctly but perhaps one was not perfectly right. Thanks for responding!!! I really hope this is the correct solution.

To RES71 I see you live in Michigan. Are you near the Detroit area, and if so where do you shop?


----------



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

Check your firing pin. They're less than a dollar at Walmart. Then if that doesn't seem to be any trouble, check your ballast. You can pick up dual t5 fixtures at stores like menards for around $20. Wire in the new ballast in the old fixture.


----------



## RES71 (May 19, 2013)

I know that Highland Tropical in White Lake has them (I noticed you are in the "Detroit, MI" area). I would most def call first though.

I know they have them because I got mine from there.

If you are on the whole other side of Detroit tho, then that wont help.


----------



## jewelsf (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks for the tip on bulbs at Highland Tropical! I do occasionally drive past there, although not super frequently. I am fairly certain I've been in there before but it has been a while. I live over in the "hills" area  I typically do my fish shopping at Moby Dick in Waterford (meh, not the cleanest store but interesting livestock), Kees in Shelby Township (LOVE it! recently expanded) or Oceans and Seas in Roseville. There are a few great stores in Royal Oak as well. 

The fixture has been running for several hours without trouble now, so I guess it was an "operator error" :icon_redf All is good, fish are happy, and I am happy.

J


----------



## RES71 (May 19, 2013)

Very very awesome!

I enjoy Moby Dicks as well, it has been around forever. Never heard of Kees, but it is on my list, now 

If you ever get the hankering for a big field-trip, Cichlid World, Pet Connection, and House of Pets, all close together in Garden City, is worth the price of gas!

And excellent to meet a fellow fishkeeper in the Lakes Area!


----------

